# International Schools in Qatar



## CArken (Jul 17, 2017)

I work in the airline industry and am considering applying for a role in Qatar (specifically with Qatar Airways). Before I do so, I wanted to better understand Qatar's education system. I have a 14 year old son and a 8 year old daughter, and want to consider them first before addressing other areas.

Would someone be able to outline the 3-5 best international school options, detailing the pros/cons of each one? 

I'm also keen to understand approximate fee levels for each of these options.

If I do end up going with Qatar Airways, I noticed they have their own school (Oryx International School) - how does this compare to the 3-5 options above?


----------

